# Canon T2i Rebel help!!!



## cet (Jul 12, 2011)

I am having difficulty with my t2i rebel. It does not focus accurately when I have it in auto mode. The photos come out blurry and out of focus most of the time. Does anyone have this problem?

Thanks!


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 13, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

It's very hard for us to diagnose and help with the problem, if you don't show us some example photos (along with the EXIF data like shutter speed, aperture, ISO etc.)

My guess would be that your photos aren't actually out of focus, but they are blurry because of motion blur.  In other words, the photos are blurred because either the camera was moving or the subject was moving (or both)...and the shutter speed was not fast/short enough to freeze the motion as a sharp photo.

When you are shooting, there are several things that show up on the screen and in the viewfinder.  One of them is the shutter speed and one of them is the aperture (check your manual).  If your shutter speed it too slow/long, you will get blur...unless your camera is perfectly still, as well as the subject.  

So as a test, try putting the camera on a tripod (or just a stable surface), then focus on something that won't move.  Set the camera to use the self-timer and take the photo.  If it's sharp, you can probably be sure that your camera is just fine.  
But if your photos are blurry, even when shooting on a stable surface (and not touching the camera when it fires)...then there may actually be a problem.


----------

